# Clearfork TR



## Wild One (Jul 3, 2008)

Howdy boys.

I just now got the chance to post up on Clearfok trip last Friday. Bottom line: it was a heck of a lot better than working, but nothing to write home about.

Fished the park from about 7:30 til noon. Two guys were fishing the big, deep holes I really wanted to, so I drove back up to fish from the covered bridge upstream. Both smallies came from the bridge area. One on an olive Feather Body Soft Hackle (Peter Frailey's design) and the second, bigger one on a BH prince sz. 14. Both hookups were dead drifted underneath an EHC. I had a couple looks and one hit on the caddis, but no hook ups. The only notable insect activity were little white mayflies. VERY small Light Cahills would have done the job, but I didn't have anything smaller than a 14. 18 would've been perfect. I saw a few. Nothing crazy.
I also landed several sunfish on either the prince nnymph or red humpy (which was the most productive fly of the day).

I was stumped and extremely frustrated by the HUGE active carp in the river. I tried almost every nymph variation I could find. I tried clousers, buggers, streamers....not sure what they were eating, but they were eating it all day long. I'm assuming it was nymphs b/c they were all hunkered down to the stream bed and I could see them looking up stream flashing like the Vegas Strip. 

The only nymphs I saw were teeny, teeny (equal to a size 18-20) caddis nymphs. Light greenish in color. I did not see one adult caddis all day long.

Fished around Gatton Rocks nursery from noon til 2:30. First time fishing this stretch and I am in LOVE! This really reminds me of a lot of the rivers back home in the rockies. Beautiful scenery. Simply beautiful. I landed one brown on a BHPTN (size 14) one hooked and lost while swinging a deerfield special (sz 12). Caught more nasty little creek chubs than I care to admit. Saw two guys fishing the access hole when I was leaving. One giving what looked like a high-sticking lesson to the other (anyone here???).

I took a few pics that I will attach later, but my camera just got too cumbersome to carry with me. If you're thinking of getting up to the Fork...do it. Clear water; not too low. Very nice. Crowds got thick in both places as the day went on.


----------



## brhoff (Sep 28, 2006)

The place do get crowded!

Odd you say that about reminding you of "home waters", I am from the East Coast and it was the first place I found in Ohio that looked like a creek was "supposed" to look like as well.

I nailed that HUGE smallie there last summer and still itch to fish it and KICK myself for not having the cam with me.

Glad you got a few up there.

I'll PM the pond info to you in that area...private property but I think you can access it no prob and do nothing illegal.


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

You inspired me to get out so I put in a couple hours on the Mad on Sat morning. Will put in a separate thread to not steal yours. Have fished by the nursery on CF and done fairly well. Glad to hear you got into some fish!


----------



## fisher person (Jul 2, 2004)

I actually like the state park area much better than G.R. area.
Haven't been down to either this year but I consistly get fish in the s.p
The water at upstream seems less productive. I'm usually looking for faster nymphing water though, not top water


----------



## Tusc.RiverRafter05 (Mar 22, 2005)

Hey just thought I'd comment about those carp. I used to fly fish the clearfork a lot, and I eventually found that it was just as much if not more fun fishing for the carp as the trout. But it definitely took me a long time to figure them out! They are mostly feeding on small crayfish I think. I discovered this after also trying about every other fly in my boxes! I eventually tied up a small brown crayfish imitation and swung it by them and had some luck. The key is to make it act like a real crayfish and swim it slowly away from them instead of trying to drift it into them. They actually will chase it a long way if you present it correctly. I'm certainly no carp expert, but that definitely worked for me!

Here's a shot of the fly I use. There's a brown marabou tail on it, too, that's supposed to represent the crayfish's "claws", but I found that you have to keep the tail about an inch long. Any longer and they won't go for it for some reason!?


----------



## fisher person (Jul 2, 2004)

thanks for the info on carp.
I have caught a couple carp accidentally on small brown wooly buggers while fishing for smallies. what a tremendous fight they put on. I've tried for carp when i've seen then since, and have to say that they are extremely spooky fish. I wish i could hook into a carp occasionally, but I fail too much to keep trying.


Do you sight fish for them??


----------



## JeremyDavis (Jun 24, 2008)

My brother in law and I fished the Clear Fork yesterday evening and caught a grand total of one 4 inch sunfish between the both of us. We started about 6:30 and fished until 8:30, worked upstream from the covered bridge and then moved downstream a little ways. I was fly fishing, used an 18 copper john and then switched to a brown wooly bugger. He used a spinner with a weighted white lil bugger and hooked the sunfish on that. Saw plenty of creek chubs and suckers, but didn't see any trout. Even though we didn't get any trout or fish for that matter, it was still a good time. Very nice river and very quiet once the people clear out. Anytime anyone needs a fishing buddy, let me know. I will gladly go back up there anytime.


----------



## Wild One (Jul 3, 2008)

I finally got around to posting my pics online so I could put em up here.
There are only a few as I got tired of fussing with my camera (I only have a DSLR--but need something small). Hope yous guys enjoy them anyway.

Headin up round sunrise. This is shot through my windshield, but shows the disgustingly thick haze and humidity. Driving between 71 and Butler was like driving through a winter fog....


I was greeted a Good Morning from two adult wild turkeys, and two babies. Pretty cool, but kind of hard to see.


A group of Geese decided to make a little road block I had to wait on.


Covered Bridge: My starting access.


First SMB of the day was a little feller who fell victim to the Feather Body Soft Hackle.


I played around with the camera for a few mintues before taking it back to the truck.


----------

